# [Irish NR] Ciarán Beahan 31.31 4x4 average



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 31, 2015)

[youtubehd]hb-_mqPzUMo[/youtubehd]

(30.18, 33.89, 29.89, 33.86, 29.35)

6th in he world and 3rd in Europe

not too shabby if you ask me


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 31, 2015)

Nah not too shabby at all.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 31, 2015)

You were visited by the Dankasaurus Rex I see 

But seriously though, gj. It was great to see you again on Sunday and good luck for UKC (try get a sub-Breandan 5x5 solve there )


----------

